# can u tell if a gsd is a mix or pure help?



## kiekoh (Jul 10, 2012)

a friend of mine got offerd a 6 week old german shepherd puppy he couldnt take care of it so he handed it over to me and i was wondering if it is a german shepherd or if its a mix i dont mind if its a mix but i would like to know if she looks lagit considering i already own a german shepherd of my own but i would love to know if she is breed or not can anyone help me out?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

She looks purebred to me.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Looks like an adorable baby pure bred GSD to me. Look at that sweet little face. What a cutie!


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Looks purebred to me. cutie!


----------



## BlazeVonFeurigdrach (Jun 4, 2012)

*purebred*



kiekoh said:


> a friend of mine got offerd a 6 week old german shepherd puppy he couldnt take care of it so he handed it over to me and i was wondering if it is a german shepherd or if its a mix i dont mind if its a mix but i would like to know if she looks lagit considering i already own a german shepherd of my own but i would love to know if she is breed or not can anyone help me out?


she looks purebred...thats how my working line gsd looked like


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

How you can tell at this age -- know what dog/s the bitch is exposed to in her last heat before delivering pups. Alternatively, know the breeder and read her papers. 

On looks, what you've shown looks like a GSD pup and I'd rule out things like dalmation, pit bull, pekinese, cocker spaniel and lab. But to confirm on looks alone, I'd wait until the dog was more mature.


----------



## kiekoh (Jul 10, 2012)

thanx for the help every one i ended up finding the mom and took a picture of her and the dad was found to but i didnt have the camera with me so the owner sent me a pic of them maiting idk if u guys can help me out with theam and let me know if there pure they look pure to me haha but then again im new with german shepherds and from what i have expirenced with nino and lala the puppy i was talking about i defenetly love german sheperds haha


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

Looks so much like my Shadow when he was a pupper. How I miss the puppy breath!!!


----------



## Matt Livingston (May 10, 2012)

Looks a lot like mya when she was that young. At a little over 4 months she now looks like the classic German shepherd. Prob pure bred.


----------



## kiekoh (Jul 10, 2012)

kiekoh said:


> thanx for the help every one i ended up finding the mom and took a picture of her and the dad was found to but i didnt have the camera with me so the owner sent me a pic of them maiting idk if u guys can help me out with theam and let me know if there pure they look pure to me haha but then again im new with german shepherds and from what i have expirenced with nino and lala the puppy i was talking about i defenetly love german sheperds haha


 and this is the father and the mom in action i wish i coukd of goten a better pic of the father


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Doggie porn? Who takes pictures of their dogs mating and sends it to people as proof? Kinda creepy!


----------



## kiekoh (Jul 10, 2012)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> Doggie porn? Who takes pictures of their dogs mating and sends it to people as proof? Kinda creepy!


 im realy sorry if i ofended u or eany one els thats just the only pic i have of the father at the moment


----------



## stacey_eight (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm sorry... but... BWAHAHAHAHA! Bow chicka bow bow. I'd say the pupper is pure, the proof is in the porn!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

by the looks of it, they both look to be gsd I would say if theres anything its not much. Both of Taz's parents were both 100% gsd, but somewhere in his parents bloodline was chow. Even though he had Chow in him, He turned out to be one of the best dogs Ive ever had. He was one of a kind to say the least. Your pup looks like gsd to me..... Cute lil bugger


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Haha you didn't offend me!!!! I was just saying its funny/weird the breeder sent you a pic of them mating to prove it was pure bred.

Maybe Maury should start telling the women on his show to do this so the baby daddys can't deny their kids anymore lol


----------



## kiekoh (Jul 10, 2012)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> Haha you didn't offend me!!!! I was just saying its funny/weird the breeder sent you a pic of them mating to prove it was pure bred.
> 
> Maybe Maury should start telling the women on his show to do this so the baby daddys can't deny their kids anymore lol


 i personaly went to go meet the 2 difrent owners of the father and mother of lala i took a pic of lalas mom and the next day i didnt have my camera but i personaly met the dad im just here asking and updating my knowledge about my pupp im not going to be ignorat inuf to just think a pic of a random gsd is my pupps father


----------



## kiekoh (Jul 10, 2012)

thanx to evryone who helpd me out i really apreciate it  lala is growing up real quick real playfull and becomeing a big bighter haha


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> Doggie porn? Who takes pictures of their dogs mating and sends it to people as proof? Kinda creepy!


So when I sent someone a picture of Mojo humping Meika's head this morning, it was wrong??


----------



## Amt6121 (May 22, 2012)

I think she is a cutie pie !!! I wish Brutus was still that tiny


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> Doggie porn? Who takes pictures of their dogs mating and sends it to people as proof? Kinda creepy!


Actually, that seems to be a big thing with the Pit Bull people. Apparently ABPT breeders don't trust each other much.

To the OP: Looks purebred, but it's hard to tell at this age. To be honest, a 6 week old pup should still be with its mother!


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

Loneforce said:


> by the looks of it, they both look to be gsd I would say if theres anything its not much. Both of Taz's parents were both 100% gsd, but somewhere in his parents bloodline was chow. Even though he had Chow in him, He turned out to be one of the best dogs Ive ever had. He was one of a kind to say the least. Your pup looks like gsd to me..... Cute lil bugger


This post has me very confused  LOL. How can a dog have chow in it and be 100% GSD. I don't follow


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

Danielle609 said:


> This post has me very confused  LOL. How can a dog have chow in it and be 100% GSD. I don't follow


Wow dog porn omg this post had some funny stuff. 

99.9% gsd would be better use I think. 

Off topic. Why are so many dogs chow mixes??? I hardly ever see a pure chow. How are all these dog getting knocked up by chows. My Gsd mix DNA came back with chow in it.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Danielle609 said:


> This post has me very confused  LOL. How can a dog have chow in it and be 100% GSD. I don't follow


Well I was surprized myself and ofcourse taz had no papers, so I was going by what I was being told. The end result wasnt too bad though He was a very smart dog and had a cool looking black and pink tongue lol. And yes he was a mix . so the 100% thing was going by seeing the parents and going by what I was told. Jonas on the other hand I can be sure hes pure.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Loneforce said:


> He was a very smart dog and had a cool looking black and pink tongue lol. And yes he was a mix . so the 100% thing was going by seeing the parents and going by what I was told. Jonas on the other hand I can be sure hes pure.


If you only go by the tongue color - GSDs have pink and black tongues


----------



## Curious (Jul 23, 2012)

I agree with Barb. My GSD had papers and a pink tongue with a big black spot on it. Cute pup.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I was also going to say the black spots on GSD tongue are common. Not an indicator that it is mixed.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

poor pup has had a sorry start in life - hope it improves -- hope your motivation in taking her on is in the right place -- that she is cared for and allowed to fulfill the best of her potential, hope the concern that she is "pure" has nothing to do with being bred in the future - maybe to the gsd that you already have .

pup is too young to be taken from litter , looks like she needs some care and attention and a few GOOD meals under her collar.


----------



## DonShepherd (Nov 1, 2015)

*Mixed or pure ?*

hey everyone, i saw these two German Shepherds and I cant tell if they are mixed or pure, could you help me out please


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Is this a rescue situation or a pet store?? Either way, I would be very careful about acquiring one of these dogs--GSDs who are poorly bred can have health and temperament issues. Usually a good rescue would have dogs in foster homes where they are nurtured, cared for, and trained for basic commands. Your pictures show a very poor situation for those two dogs. It looks like sensory depravation and prison. . .


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Please don't buy from a pet store.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

stacey_eight said:


> I'm sorry... but... BWAHAHAHAHA! Bow chicka bow bow. I'd say the pupper is pure, the proof is in the porn!


It's "different" for sure! I say +1 for being "unique" a lot better that a newbie with an attitude I say!


----------

